# Confused about Irish Draught passport!



## RIDMagic (21 July 2013)

I am now the proud owner of a beautiful Irish Draught mare. She has a green passport and the sire and dam are both RID. I presumed this automatically made her RID, but on the middle page of the passport where it lists all her markings/identifications, the page title is 'Irish Sport Horse Studbook'. why is this? Am I right in thinking she is RID? 
also, in her pedigree there are some that say 'Section A' after their registered name - what does this mean? 
Last question. It also says 'Parentage Tested: Yes, DNA typed'. Does this mean she has been tested to prove that she has actually come from that sire and dam?
She is very fine for an Irish Draught and a number of people have told me she can't be full Irish Draught, but I believe she is and her passport appears to prove it. 
I hope Janet George can pop up here as she appears to be the ultimate source on Irish Draughts!
Many thanks.


----------



## JanetGeorge (21 July 2013)

lol, I just popped up!

Sounds like it's an Irish passport rather than a UK one (they can be VERY confusing!)

Now - RID stands for registered irish draught - but it also means that the Irish Draught in question has been successfully graded.  UNLESS it was graded in the last 2-3 years, when it will be called a Class 1 or Class 2 ID.

The CURRENT system puts all youngsters that are eligible for RID/Class 1 on grading into Class 4.  After grading - which includes vetting - they're Class 1 if they pass both, Class 2 if they pass the vet but don't impress the Inspectors sufficiently, Class 3 if they fail the vet.  Section A is an older classification in Ireland.

Differences in the passports go by age - as rules change and the people implementing them chance - and EU rules about passports change!!  It's a PITA.  The only IMPORTANT question is has your mare graded RID.  

If I'm wrong and it's a UK passport, I can get the answer to that easily.  Not QUITE so easy if it's an Irish passport but if you PM me with her registered name, sire and dam and year of birth, I'll do my best!


----------

